# مساعدة في Iso 19011:2002



## Abdulla (1 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من يتوفر عنده نسخه pdf للمواصفه
ان يقوم بتحميلها

انجليزي وعربي 


إرشادات للتدقيق على النظم الإدارية للجودة و/أو نظم البيئة
Guidelines for quality and/or environmental management systems auditing
ISO 19011:2002


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (9 أبريل 2008)

Abdullah
i think i have a hard copy of that standard , but you can get a softcopy if you search well .. give me sometime i will search for you


----------



## محمد بركات4 (8 فبراير 2009)

http://iso.staratel.com/ISO19011/Doc/ISO190112002/ISO19011_eng.pdf 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اليكم يا اخوتى الرابط الاتى لتنزيل iso 19011:2002 انجليزى


----------



## محمدطلحة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود واود لو تساعدنا في العثور علي نسخة مترجمة الي العربي من هذة المواصفة


----------



## محمدطلحة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود واود لو تساعدنا في العثور علي نسخة مترجمة الي العربي من هذة المواصفة


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ahmedmh (13 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## MWAFAKG (2 فبراير 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء

يوجد لدي نسخة من المواصفة باللغة العربية إلا أنني لا أعمل كيف أرفقها برسالتي هذه وأتمن من الأخ المشرف ارسال بريده الإلكتروني حتى أرسلها له ويقوم هو بدوره بنشرها في المنتدى.

والسلام عليكم

موفق قنيبر


----------



## MWAFAKG (2 فبراير 2010)

تجدون مرفقا الموافة باللغة العربية ولطلب أي مواصفة أخرى ارجو عدم التردد

مع تحياتي

موفق قنيبر


----------



## المهندس حمودي2010 (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## الجبل الاخضر (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياقنبورة على المواصفة وهذا كرم لايكون الا من رئيس قسم كبير ياابو مها ؟:73:


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المواصفة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadba (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## اقراء (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المجهود و سدد خطاكم


----------



## زامون (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmedkelany2000 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركت


----------



## hany527 (3 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز موفق قنيبر
جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب
وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه
اللهم اغفر لوالدىَّ وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات


----------

